
Sonic: Zero-Knowledge SNARKs from Linear-Size Universal and Updatable SRS - acentelles
https://github.com/adjoint-io/sonic
======
acentelles
Haskell implementation of the protocol presented by Maller M., Bowe S.,
Kohlweiss M. and Meiklejohn S.

------
danub
Cool stuff! Does this implement both the helper and unhelped mode?

~~~
acentelles
This implementation only provides the helper protocol for computing aggregated
signatures of correct computation

------
lunswor
Nice, what does it mean to be updatable?

~~~
acentelles
As stated in their paper
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/099.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/099.pdf) :
"...the SRS is updatable, meaning an open and dynamic set of participants can
contribute secret randomness to it indefinitely. Although this is still a
trusted setup in some sense, it increases confidence in the security of the
parameters as only one previous contributor must have destroyed their secret
randomness in order for the SRS to be secure".

Basically, any party can update the Structured Reference String (SRS) at any
point in time to increase the security of the protocol that will affect to any
proof computed from then on.

------
multramate
Nice!

